# UFC Herf - Temecula - Olde World Cigar Lounge



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

*When:*
*Saturday December 8th at 6:00 pm*

*Where:* 
*Olde World Cigar Lounge
41493 Margarita Rd.
Suite G105
Temecula, CA 92591
Phone: 951.695.8777
Fax: 951.695.8770*
*CLICK HERE FOR A MAP AND DIRECTIONS*

A bunch of us will be heading over to Olde World Cigar Lounge on Saturday to watch the fights, smoke some fine cigars, enjoy good company and partake of a few adult beverages. While Olde World doesn't serve drinks we can bring in anything we want and drink it there. Also, you can order food from any of the nearby restaurants and have it brought to the lounge. :tu

The lounge stays open until 11:00 pm, or later depending on what's going on, and I'm sure we'll be hanging out until closing time. :chk

This is a first class cigar lounge and is run by the nicest guys you'll ever meet. When you come be sure to introduce yourself, my name is Tim(I'm not one of the owners).:ss

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

My BIL and I are planning to be there.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

no fee? for a business to host the fight, you'd think there'd be a $5 cover or something.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Paid a visit, enjoyed the hell out of it. My BIL and I were there for about 4 hours or so. No cover or membership fees, only rule is smoke what you buy there. The owners were great. Will definitely be there for the grand opening next Saturday. :tu


----------



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

I got there around 9:00 and stayed until 12:30. It's always a good time at Olde World. You're right, the owners are great guys and seem really dedicated to creating a terrific environment for the cigar smoker.

I'll definitely be there for the grand opening on December 15. Hope to see you there.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Man! I wish I was in CA! I would have LOVED a UFC herf! I always herf at my UFC parties!!!


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

ChurchDog said:


> I got there around 9:00 and stayed until 12:30.


My BIL and I left a little after 10. We were sitting at the poker table.


----------



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

Visit the new website of Olde World Cigar Lounge to check out some pics of the recent event at www.oldeworldcigarlounge.com.

The newest and best Temecula cigar lounge. Pay them a visit. :ss


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

What!! Public smoking in California. Holy crap this place is an anomaly.


----------



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> What!! Public smoking in California. Holy crap this place is an anomaly.


Unfortunately your right. And that's :BS


----------

